# School Admissions



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Hi,

My family will be moving out to Dubai in Jan 2012, when do you think I should put my 3 year olds name down?

Do they expect you to pay even if the child doesn't attend for the first few months of the academic year?

I'm not going to ask which us the best schools as, it seems to have been done to death on here.

Thx.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

In Dubai, the new school year begins in September and schools generally begin the admission process in January. If you and your family are moving here in Jan 2012, you will be just in time to apply for the academic year which will begin in September 2012. 
Do make sure you have your residency visa ready by then as they do ask for a whole bunch of papers, including vaccination records.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i think he was talking about this school year starting in spetember 2011.
and i think but i m not sure you should at least pay the registration fees, depending on the schools.

but it s not easy to find a schoool when you dont know where you are going to be living...
Good luck


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

We'll be living either at Dubai Marina or The Greens. I've looked at JBR too but I've heard a lot of horror stories about there. I'll be working at Internet City.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Apply NOW!!! Some schools already have lists for sept 2012 especially the good ones. We began the process in Feb 11 ready to move aug 11 for son to start sept 11. He is on lots of waiting lists. You pay approx 500 AED to put your child's name on the list for some schools it's free but you need to fill in admission forms, have school reports, photos, etc etc... ( see school website for requirements) even though coming Jan 12 u still want a place in school yr 2011-2012 class and lots are already full u may have to hope kids leave in order to get a place. The younger the child the harder it is to get places. Sorry to be negative but wanted to b honest I really hope you get a place. My son has a place at Wellington academy in silicone oasis it's brand new school opens in sept so you could try there

Hope that helps!! 


neilrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family will be moving out to Dubai in Jan 2012, when do you think I should put my 3 year olds name down?
> 
> ...


----------



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

nozzaclaire6478 said:


> Apply NOW!!! Some schools already have lists for sept 2012 especially the good ones. We began the process in Feb 11 ready to move aug 11 for son to start sept 11. He is on lots of waiting lists. You pay approx 500 AED to put your child's name on the list for some schools it's free but you need to fill in admission forms, have school reports, photos, etc etc... ( see school website for requirements) even though coming Jan 12 u still want a place in school yr 2011-2012 class and lots are already full u may have to hope kids leave in order to get a place. The younger the child the harder it is to get places. Sorry to be negative but wanted to b honest I really hope you get a place. My son has a place at Wellington academy in silicone oasis it's brand new school opens in sept so you could try there
> 
> Hope that helps!!


Hi we have got both of our kids into the school at silicon oasis, aged 5 and 8, we tried every uk curriculum school in Dubai and the only one we could get in was there, just hope it's finished in time. It's reall hard getting school places and you can never be to early to apply

We have just got our kids into the school at silicon oasis aged 5 and 8 and it was really tough getting a place at any school. We tried every where and then waiting lists were just crazy and they all expect you to pay the 500 per child only to be told you have no chance!!!


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi I just read you got your kids in at Wellington academy, my son is going into year one so maybe in same year as your youngest, Maybe they will be playmates! I like the idea it's new and the kids will all be forming friendship groups at the same time! If u don't mind me asking are you already living in Dubai if so where did u decide to live? I'm currently looking at ranches or silicone oasis to be close to school but my husband prefers the lakes/meadows area as he works in media city and wants to be close to work. Trying to get some ideas so I can get a good balance.
Thanks




Phildxb said:


> Hi we have got both of our kids into the school at silicon oasis, aged 5 and 8, we tried every uk curriculum school in Dubai and the only one we could get in was there, just hope it's finished in time. It's reall hard getting school places and you can never be to early to apply
> 
> We have just got our kids into the school at silicon oasis aged 5 and 8 and it was really tough getting a place at any school. We tried every where and then waiting lists were just crazy and they all expect you to pay the 500 per child only to be told you have no chance!!!


----------



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Claire

I am living here and my wife and 2 girls will move over mid august. I think your oldest will be in yr 1, my young one will be in fs2. I think I have played golf with your husband Mark today, judging by the name? 
How small world is that? We are focused on ranches have been every where looking and that has the best community feel for us. LoAds of places for kids to play. We are looking at mirador , alvadora and al marha. Didnt like the look of silicon oasis, far out and nothing there, town is dead.
My wife Lorna is coming out this weekend and we hopefully should be able to chose a house, been told do it sooner rather than later, or there is not much choice.

Mark has my email and phone number any questions or you want to get in touch with my wife who is in middlewich, on the other side of the A50 from you, no problems
Phil


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol  NOWAY!! What a small world indeed 
Yes tell your wife she's more than welcome to get in touch shes living in limbo too then like me. It not easy!

I really like the look of the ranches we had some properties lined up to view over Easter when I was out but then Mark got called into a mtg so didn't get to go round. I have the same impression of silicone oasis the villas are lovely you get more for your money but no community feel and that is so important esp with young kids! 
Hope you find your perfect house at the weekend, all the best and look forward to meeting u and your wife when we get out, likewise your wife can get my number from Mark. 
Take care

I am living here and my wife and 2 girls will move over mid august. I think your oldest will be in yr 1, my young one will be in fs2. I think I have played golf with your husband Mark today, judging by the name? 
How small world is that? We are focused on ranches have been every where looking and that has the best community feel for us. LoAds of places for kids to play. We are looking at mirador , alvadora and al marha. Didnt like the look of silicon oasis, far out and nothing there, town is dead.
My wife Lorna is coming out this weekend and we hopefully should be able to chose a house, been told do it sooner rather than later, or there is not much choice.

Mark has my email and phone number any questions or you want to get in touch with my wife who is in middlewich, on the other side of the A50 from you, no problems
Phil[/QUOTE]


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

We've been here a Month now and also have our two in GEMS Wellington at DSO. For us, Silicon Oasis properties were attractive from a price perspective, but the development was just too far out, and with no shaded play areas and very basic rectangle pools, also with no shade, we opted for Ranches.

Settled on a Palmera villa right opposite the pool / play area and move in this week.

My 6 year old has affectively missed this term so is being home schooled. Because of this, his transfer documents from the school in the UK could not be accepted and he had to be assessed last week. Happily he passed, so youngest also gets a place at DSO under the sibling rule.

The GEMS staff in the existing school were really great with us, and him so we're hopeful that they will create a similar environment at the new school.

We were told that the external building is almost finished and the interior fitting including electrical / IT and Aircon is the main focus there now. Admin staff will move in from June, and tours will be available in July.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for that, it's good to know they are moving quick on the school it still looked like a building site when I was out and i was a little concerned!
We are going to look at the ranches when I'm out first week in July and hopefully there will be some nice properties left!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

nozzaclaire6478 said:


> Thanks for that, it's good to know they are moving quick on the school it still looked like a building site when I was out and i was a little concerned!
> We are going to look at the ranches when I'm out first week in July and hopefully there will be some nice properties left!


No worries, drop me a PM and I'll share some of our experiences of property searching.

It makes a BIG difference looking here vs. looking over the internet from the UK so let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi both, 
we have gone through similar experience to what describe here. Both our kids are in DSO, one in FS2 and one in yr 4. Went to the school yesterdsy 4 weeks since I have been there and it's coming on, it will be tight but it looks like it will be ready. 
We have looked at a lot of properties on the ranches mirador, al marha, alvorada mostly, just going to cedre's at silicon oasis today just to check we have made the right decision to choose the ranches, which just seems more kid friendly and a lot of uk expats , which is good from a friends/ community perspective we think
Happy hunting 
Phil


----------

